# Sticky  All About Bombing (please read)



## Blaylock-cl

*Welcome to the Bomb Forum*

*What is a Bomb?*

Bombs are an unsolicited gift of cigars (or cigar stuff) sent to a deserving member of the forum without any expectations of receiving something in return.

*History of the Bomb*

Bombing has been around since the early days when the forum was first created. In the past, there have been many gifts sent to people. It was nothing more than a gift from the heart. There was very little discussion about sending a bomb in advance of its arrival and many without even a name attached to the package. There are some "local legends" around here that have sent out some notorious bombs to people. Watch your back&#8230; they may be coming to a neighborhood near you. Many of us have enjoyed the excitement of receiving a bomb from others at one time or another; and we'd like our members to continue this tradition.

*What a bomb is not.*

The intent of the bomb is not to gain notoriety on the forum. Nor is it a game of sorts, where one member or group tries to compete and out-do the other. It's not an opportunity to boast about how great ones bombs are or to criticize others for having inferior deliveries. Finally, bombing is not an avenue to ask members to send you free cigars. This includes hinting, implying, inferring that you want to be bombed. Don't do it!

Now that you've gained access to this part of the forum, we're asking that our members think about the true spirit of the bomb and try to refrain from making it anything other than it was intended to be. We certainly want to continue to include this activity as a part of the many great things Puff has to offer its members. At the same time, we'd like to ask each of you to consider respecting these long standing traditions and remain focused on the original purpose for these generous gifts.

*Some Guidelines:*

1. Cigar bombing is not the way to get rid of your "dog rockets. Use the Golden Rule. Give to others as you would hope they would give to you.

2. It's OK but not necessary to post that you have been bombed. A simple pm saying "Thank you!" is fine. Be aware that some bombers wish that their bomb's contents remain classified.

3. Remember, it's the thought that counts. Don't be offended at the contents or value of the contents in a bomb.

4. Return fire? That's up to you, however a Bomb is given freely without the expectation of reward.

5. Trader Feedback is NOT used for bombs. This is a gift NOT a trade.

6. Pictures are OK. We like pics. *However, DO NOT post anything that shows anyone's address.*

6. Last but not least - Enjoy! This is a great community.

*Some Questions about Bombing:*

*Q:* I haven't been bombed yet. How can I make it happen?

*A:* If you are a contributing member of the community, someone is bound to notice you.

*Q:* I got a cigar in a bomb that I know I don't like. What do I do?

*A:* Nothing&#8230;it's the thought that counts. Think of it as you would Christmas. You wouldn't insult your mom for giving you an ugly tie.

*Q:* I want to bomb someone, but I don't know their address, how can I get it?

*A:* You may find members' addresses in their User Profile. If their address isn't list, then they probably don't want you to have it.

*Don't ever give out anyone's address or suggest that a member pm an older member for an address, especially if the requesting member has not met the requirements stated. Members who post their addresses do so with the understanding that our newer members will NOT see their address. This is considered a violation of the Forum Rules and action will be taken against the offending party.*

*Q:* What can be included in a bomb?

*A:* Cigars (of course) but it is not limited to that. You can send gifts such as cigar "goodies", candies or drinks, lighters, cutters, etc... The possibilities are endless.

*Q:* After I have been bombed do I have to return the favor?

*A:* NO... Being bombed does not require you to return the favor. This was a gift and not a trade. Many "repay the favor" by sending something to another "deserving" member. It's what we call "Pay It Forward".

*Mailing Tips*

Take advantage of the USPS website for your supplies.
Free boxes, online postage, and free tracking.

Other things that might be helpful:

1. Save boxes, bubble wrap etc. you receive. these can usually be reused.
2. Newspaper balled up artfully can serve as a bubble wrap replacement. The smokes should not rattle around in the box!
3. Ziplocs baggies and Food Saver bags are good for cigars.
6. Consider including some kind of humidification device, especially if shipping will take more than 72 hours, or if the weather is unusually hot.


----------



## mturnmm

This is the 4th time I have read this....and maybe I am just dense, stupidor both.I cannot finda way to have my name added to the rolodex. No button to PM anyone. I have read the rules watched the videos and generally tried to play by the rules. I have had a very frustrating week. So, someone please hold my hand and show me what to do.


----------



## Blue_2

Here you go. Welcome aboard!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/new-puffer-fish-forum/193862-new-members-fyi-please-read.html
*Sending a Private Message (PM) or sending a Visitor Message*
_You'll have the ability to do these things after you've been a member for 5 days and after you have 10 posts. You can send Visitor Messages and PMs by clicking on a member's name which will take you into their View Public Profile. Once there, use the Contacts button to pull up the PM page._

Rolodex info.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/forum-announcements/257908-information-about-rolodex.html


----------



## Rock31

You need 15 posts and 5 days and then you can PM Habanolover to add you. Also you can go to the About Me Section of your profile and add it there.


----------



## vink

What is the rolodex and do we all have to pm Habanolover? Do we need to subscribe to something for bombing?


----------



## socalocmatt

vink said:


> What is the rolodex and do we all have to pm Habanolover? Do we need to subscribe to something for bombing?


You're fine. Your address is in your profile. If you want, you can PM Habanolover your address as he is the keeper of the rolodex. Nope, you don't need to subscribe to anything.


----------



## adamthale

Thanks for the info on this new to the forums.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

cool to know this info.. I cant wait to bomb noobs like myself!


----------



## Kruz

Is this, and the PIFs available to Canadians?


----------



## Spankmeister

I can't wait until I'm old enough to bomb someone. Someday, when I grow up, you're gonna get it.


----------



## adamthale

Yah, my buddy has been bomb he lives in Canada, its not illegal to sent cigars in the mail


----------



## meko72

I am so glad to be involved in a great forum with great people. Thanks for this info.

Dusty


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Bumping this one. Please read.


----------

